# Problema alimentacion Ozono



## aga (Ago 6, 2010)

Hola muy buenas a todos 

Es mi entrada en el foro despues de la presentacion y como no para pedir.

Compre por ebay un ozonificador, bastante rendimiento y muy muy barato comparado con lo que cuestan los demas. 

Resulta que funciono bien hasta que le puentee un temporizador que limitaba el uso del aparato a 30 min. Soy consciente de que es malo mucho ozono, pero esas son mis necesidades, asi que no hace falta que recordeis lo malo que es el ozono.

Bueno pues funciono dos veces y a la tercera se oyo un chispazo y dejo de crear ozono. 

He desglosado el circuito y lo he metido en un simulador(livewire), con ciertas carencias, como son:

-No puedo usar diac ya que no viene en los componentes para simular,Pero es curioso que en la placa serigrafiada por el lado de componentes salga el simbolo de un Zener y lo llama como U1
-No se el valor de la bobina L1 ya que esta rota.lo que si podria decir de ella es que parece un transformador normal y corriente, pequenñito de 9V o asi ,pero que solo tiene terminales en el primario no tiene salida en el secudario, por asi decirlo.
-Tengo duda que esten bien tomados los valores de los condensadores pero los pondre mas adelante junto con la lectura de lo que fisicamente pone en ellos.
-Luego tengo que sacar la relacion de transformacion de momento tengo las impedancias del primario y el secundario, supongo que con eso ya se sabria la relacion de transformacion no?

tengo 0,4 ohms en el primario, y 541,3 ohms en el secundario.


En cuanto al tiristor, el original era el mcr 100-6 pero no lo he podido conseguir y me han dado en la tienda de electronica el C106D me han comentado que adaptando el patillaje deveria de servir.

Aqui los datasheet de los dos 

mcr 100-6
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/M/C/R/1/MCR100-6.shtml

C106D
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/C/1/0/6/C106D.shtml


Por otro lado el listado de componentes:

R1 22 ohms
R6 470K
R7 270K
U1 Diac silicio bidireccional DB3 C531(en serigrafiado sale un Zener)
C1 Inscripcion: 2A 473J.   Lectura: 47nF
C2 Inscripcion: CBB21    0 .   12J630 Lectura: 12pF
L1 Esta Rota
L2 Primario: 0,4 ohms Secundario: 540 ohms  ¿¿¿¿Relacion:  1:29700?????
D5=D3: 1N4007
tiristor MCR 100-6 substituido por C106D



Aqui va el circuito en el simulador y abajo la grafica con los resultados que da la tension de salida. Tener en cuenta que el Zener no es seguro y la bobina tampoco, ni el transformador.
Aun asi parece que deberia funcionar ya que produce las tensiones necesarias para generar ozono. 
En cuanto a la carga ,que alimenta el circuito en cuestion, es un tubo de cristal que separa unas planchitas de metal la tension va a una plancha fuera del tubo y la otra a la plancha de dentro del tubo. he intentado medir la carga pero no la coje el fluke asi que debe ser altisima la impedancia del sistema ese, por lo tanto minima intensidad y circuito mas seguro.



Sobre el circuito en si decir que me parece que es un elevador de tension que da minima intensidad, es lo que se necesita para generar ozono a partir de unos 5kv aunque no pasa nada si son 8 o 10 kv.
Bueno ahora viene el meollo de la cuestion.

Mi intencion principal es reparar este circuito pero tambien entenderlo y mejorarlo para que no vuelva a estropearse a la primera de cambio.
Acudo aqui para ver si me podeis asesorar en varios aspectos:

El primero es dotar a este circuito de una bobina que pueda ir y comprar en cualquier tienda de electronica, para asi poder ponerlo en marcha o por lo menos intentarlo. Lo ideal seria que alguien reconozca este tipo de circuito y aconseje sobre las bobinas tipicas que pueden valer y como afectan al circuito. 

A partir de ahi me gustaria saber por que se rompio el circuito y cuales son sus puntos debiles para mejorarlo.


Yo voy investigando por mi cuenta pero me vienen muy bien todas las manos que podais hecharme ya que cada cosa que quiero mirar supone un reto ya que termine la fp hace mas de 10 años y me cuesta un monton sacar cosas en claro.

Bueno si has llegado hasta aqui ya te mereces un monton de gracias!!

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2010)

Tienes 2 post sobre el tema, dales una mirada
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/ionizador-ozonizador-6980/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/ionizador-aire-electrostatico-16402/


----------



## aga (Ago 6, 2010)

Mucha gracias por responder

He estado mirando los post que comentas pero son para ionizadores segun parece usan CC y segun sale la simulacion del circuito que he puesto arriba del oznificador lo que da este circuito es AC.

Por lo que me parece que no me sirven aunque si que hay uno que se parece. 

Muchas gracias de todas formas.


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 6, 2010)

El ozono se provoca al romper el dielectrico del aire.. el circuito no es mas que un elevador de tension y la misma estara dada en funcion de la separacion de los electrodos. Si se quemo sera que se diseño para estar un determinado tiempo y por exceso de temperatura palmo... tendras que poner algun disipador y quizas agrandar en seccion la bobina, para el uso continuo..


----------



## aga (Ago 6, 2010)

Muchas gracias por responder

Tengo que decirte que se rompio al enchufarlo.
En verdad parece un circuito poco estable por eso mi intencion de acabar mejorandolo.
Se rompio despues de puentear el interruptor para que funcione el tiempo que yo quiera.
Pero no tiene que ver ya que apenas esta usado y sono un puff cuando lo enchufe.

Con el tiempo el ozono da problemas como acido nitrico en el tubo si el aire que entra es humedo y el aparato este no tiene ningun sistema para secar el aire pero todo se andara.

Por ahora se trata de que vuelva a funcionar y para mas adelante que no se vuelva a romper.

un saludo


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 6, 2010)

No tiene un ventilador para sacar el ozono? postea la imagen de como es.. y como son los electrodos.. el tubo..


----------



## aga (Ago 6, 2010)

Aqui te dejo unas fotos de los electrodos 
Lo otro es una bomba de aire que se conecta a 220V
Como comente antes se oio un puff al enchufarlo con el temporizador mecanico puenteado, y de momento he encontrado una resistencia, el tiristor y la bobina quemados. No creo que este estropeado tambien el tubo ya que da mucha resistencia y no hay conexion fisica entre las planchas.
Tambien se puede ver que esta nuevo, no tiene mas de una hora de funcionamiento desde que se compro y por supuesto que no fue seguida.

Tambien dejo unas fotos del transformador(derecha) y bobina (izquierda) son asi no me he equivocado.

El trasformador va y la bobina no.







Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 6, 2010)

bueno tiene bomba de aire.. yo hice uno casero y le puse un ventilador de fuente de pc.. lo hice con parte de un tv blanco y negro es decir use la etapa horizontal y flayback.. anda ok


----------



## aga (Ago 9, 2010)

Gracias por la opcion pero ya la conocia,bueno conocia lo del flyback para elevar la tension y hacer la bobina esa de los rayos no recuerdo ahora el nombre, pense que se podia adaptar y por lo que veo hace falta ademas del trasformador la fuente entera, por desgracia aqui en España me parece que costara encontrar un televisor b y n, solo quiero llegar a los 8 u 10 mil voltios, no serviria uno de tv en color?

Por otra parte decir que me gustaria mas la opcion de reparar este me parece mas seguro por lo menos yo no le veo pinta de poder matar a nadie sin embargo el flyback ese es ams peligroso.

A ver si alguien puede ayudar a reparar el circuito.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 9, 2010)

TV color tambien sirve solo que la placa es mas grande.. Ademas el tubo debes ajustar su separacion segun a los KV que tengas..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 9, 2010)

por cierto, el O3 no tiene un olor un tanto "acre"?
para que sirve el ozono?? es bueno?

saludos


----------



## aga (Ago 9, 2010)

Entonces deberia averiguar la separacion que tengo ahora mismo para ver que kv necesito.
no creo que haya mas de un par de mm pero intentare medirlo con un pie de rey.

¿No se podria saber que kv da este circuito para imitarlo? solo falta saber la bobina en este circuito que he puesto, poniendo bobinas al azar segun el simulador salen 7kv, pero claro el diac es un zener y no tengo opcion de simular un diac. Bueno tambien faltaria sacar la relacion de transformacion a traves de las impedancias del primario y del secundario.
El ozono sirve para purificar agua y el aire. Se come los olores de una forma extraordinaria, pero hay que tener cuidado por que mucho es malo para la salud. Por eso todos los aparatitos de tipo "domestico" para hacer ozono tienen un temporizador.

Saludoss


----------



## aga (Ago 16, 2010)

Bueno parece que voy a tener que conseguir una fuente de television si quiero hacer funcionar el ozonificador, ya que parece que no pueden ayudarme a reparar el circuito en cuestion.

Bueno pues una vez cambiada la estrategia me surgen varias dudas a ver si me podeis ayudar.

Segun el simulador el circuito se alimentaba con unos 6 u 7 kv.¿Que tamaño de tv seria el que me daria uan fuente que de esos voltages? 15", 26" 32"?

necesito algo mas que la fuente? es decir he visto en los tutoriales para montar la bobina de tesla que hace falta saber las conexiones del fly back pero yo tendre la fuente entera, por eso mi pregunta.

Dejo una foto de un ozonificador algo mas caro que el que compre yo, pero se puede apreciar que el circuito lleva un flyback, tb se podria intentar reproducir este si alguien lo conoce.

Bueno espero poder progresar con esto y vuestra ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 16, 2010)

Con un tv b/n o color te sirve igual. Que tenga por demas KV rompe igual la aislacion del aire. De ultima tienes que ver que se cumpla el "efecto corona" y que no se exceda saltando el arco. Antes del triplicador en un TV color puedes tener 8kv tranquilamente y a la salida del mismo mas de 20kv.

Lo que veo que no te va entrar en esa caja.. busca en alguna tienda un tv b/n de 10/14 pulgadas


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 23, 2010)

> Segun el simulador el circuito se alimentaba con unos 6 u 7 kv.¿Que tamaño de tv seria el que me daria uan fuente que de esos voltages? 15", 26" 32"?



5". Yo estoy usando para una cosa un tubo de 5.5" y necesita 7.5 Kv


----------



## aga (Ago 23, 2010)

Gracias por responder,

Ya me he hecho con una tele de 14" o 15" ya la he abierto mañana le saco fotos que la tengo en el trabajo.

Voy a ver si por el trabajo alguien me deja algun medidor que aguante los kv. Si no me tocara intentar descifrar un poco el circuito para intuir que kv hay en cada fase para poder ir provando en el tubo que genera ozono primero con menos Kv y ir subiendo en la medida de lo posible, encontrando puntos en el circuito con diferentes voltages.

Ese es el plan de ataque aunque tambien queda la opcion de conseguir algun libro de reparacion de ese modelo de television y con eso tb creo que tendria bastante. Ya veremos si hay en la red manuales tecnicos para first line.

Queria perdirte Elbrujo que me asesoraras un poco en el tema de la separacion de los electrodos, como se puede saber que separacion necesito en relacion a los voltios, si hay alguna formula o alguna tabla o algo asi es que no se ni que poner para buscarlo.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 23, 2010)

El principio de la generacion de ozono es por "el efecto corona" como te dije antes por cada 1000 volts la ruptura del aire como dielectrico es de 1 cm. A los fines de generacion tenes que estar al limite entre el salto de chispa donde se oye que sopla.. si queres usar el mismo tubo que tenes que se ve bueno, medile la distancia entre el pelo central y el tubo.

Con una salida de tv fijate a la salida del flyback si te alcanza antes del triplicador y sino despues.. sino trendras que hacer al reves.. partiendo de la base de lo que tenes como kvolts haces un tubo a medida..

No hay otra ciencia..


----------



## aga (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola de nuevo 

Ya he empezado ha hacer pruebas.

De momento no consigo el caracterisctico olor a ozono.

El Flyback tiene 3 cables, uno que va a la ventosa, otro que pone focus y otro screen. he provado a poner la ventosa en la parte de fuera del tubo y en el cable que va dentro he provado con las otras dos salidas del flyback y ninguna da ozono. 

Cuando lo enchufo si que noto un chisporroteo pero muy debil y corto cuando tengo conectado el cable screen pero solo el primer milisegundo luego deja de sonar.

Creo que tengo identificado el tripilcador de tension. es lo que va pegado al tubo en una placa pequeña a la que llegan las salidas del flyback.

Bueno queria preguntar si seria posible ir provando distintos puntos del triplicador para ir subiendo la tension que se le aplica al tubo?

De momento voy a ver si puedo hacer eso voy a mirar como funciona el triplicador a ver si fuera posible.

saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 25, 2010)

El que va a la ventosa lo tenes que acercar a masa sin que salte la chispa


----------



## aga (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola de nuevo no puedo poner fotos por que no tengo el cable del movil pero ya parece que funciona.

la fuente de la TV tiene un potenciometro de regular la tension, bueno pues he buscado un punto donde el triplicador de tension se comporta como un doblador y lo tengo ahi puesto.

Regulando el potencimetro que comento antes empiezo a oir un zumbido tipico de electricidad, si subo a tope el potenciometro se produce arco y salta la xispa con un buen petardazo.

Me surge otro problema y es que sin el cable que va al bobinado del tubo de la tv el invento no funciona y queria tirar el tuvo a la .......  supongo que solo es un bobinado. Lo que me parece que si no esta puesto eso la tv no termina de encenderse... es decir no termina de encenderse la fte y darme todos los voltios necesarios.

No se con que intensidades trabaja ese bobinado, por la seccion del cable no debe ser mucha pero me pregunto yo si podria substituir ese bobinado por unas resistencias.

A que te refieres con que lo acerque sin que salte chispa? Yo lo he soldado ala parte exterior del tubo que genera ozono y he soldado un cable al doblador de tension para sacar la correcta.

He hecho un video para ver si se oie el ruido que hace y si es el que tiene que hacer.

Por ahora me parece que daba mas ozono con la alimentacion original.
Tambien he desmontado el tuvo generador de ozono y tiene un cristal de casi 2mm de grosor y entre la chapa y el cristal tqmbien deja otros 2 mm.

A ver si puedo subir el video ahora luego. Se que se tendria que ver el efecto corona una luzezilla azul pero no veo nada aunque si huele raro el aire que sale del tubo.

En fin no estoy convencido del todo pero voy haciendo progresos.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 25, 2010)

La salida de alta tension la del chupete/ventosa los otros controles son de foco  grilla 2 para el tubo, en tu caso no te sirven. La salida de alta tension la tienes que conectar a tu tubo al pelo central y la masa del otro lado del tubo .. ahi tiene soplar..


----------



## fabiosanti (Sep 13, 2010)

Hola Aga.
Lástima que haya eliminado su ozonizador.
He experimentado el daño en la inductancia. Creo que debido al sobrecalentamiento.
Compré otro de idénticas características.
Antes de editar para agregar un enfriamiento forzado, que desoldar la inductancia para medir el valor de la impedancia.
Así que si usted puede volver a generar se quema.

¿Interesado?

Fabio (ITALIA)


----------



## aga (Sep 16, 2010)

Hola fabiosanti

Tengo el proyecto algo parado por asuntos de trabajo que no me dejan tiempo para terminar de hacer la reparacion al ozonificador.

Como habras leido mi intencion principal era arreglar el circuito, asi que si puedes despejarme las incognitas que tenia, eran la relacion de transformacion y el valor de la bobina.

Muy gracias por tu colaboracion!! un saludo.


----------



## fabiosanti (Sep 17, 2010)

Estoy buscando un induttimetro para medir el valor de la bobina.
En cualquier caso. Cuando encuentro un valor en mH. Te dejaré saber.
Si puedo, me gustaría comprobar el comportamiento real del oscilador.
Buena continuación.
fabio


----------



## fabiosanti (Nov 18, 2010)

Finalmente
Induttanza bruciata (misuarata dall'ozonizzatore nuovo)
a 50Hz -> 3.0413 H
a 100Hz -> 2.276 H
a 1KHz -> 1.7238 H
a 10KHz -> 974.75mH

Allego comportamento reale del circuito (usato sonda artigianale x501!)
Tensioni riferite al NEUTRO della tensione di rete 220V.

Si il circuito è instabile in quanto lavora solo sulla semionda positiva.
Oscilla a circa 300Hz

Finalmente


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 19, 2010)

felicidades por el éxito, pero recuerda que el idioma de preferencia es el castellano

saludos!

PS: buenisimo tu osciloscopio!!! me gustaría tener uno de esos que también muestran información en la pantalla, aparte de la onda


----------



## fabiosanti (Nov 19, 2010)

Tienes razón
Pero yo pensaba que los números y fotos, son más comprensibles a google / language_tool!

saludos


----------



## aga (Nov 21, 2010)

Hola Fabiosanti

No te he podido contestar antes. Muchas gracias por tu colaboracion.

Queria que confirmaramos que tienes el mismo aparato que yo, he puesto fotos de dos aparatos distintos, el mio es el primero el rojo. 

Queria confirmar esto y preguntarte si para ir a comprar la bobina me haria falta alguna especificacion mas, si sabes la intensidad que tiene que soportar...y bueno cual es el valor estandar que mas se acerca a la bobina que necesitamos.

Por otra parte veo que vas a forzar la refrigeracion de la bonina, aprovecho para comentarte que el aire que entre dentro del circuito para salir ozonificado deberia de ser lo mas seco posible ya que la humedad produce acido nitrico en el tubo y acaba por destruirlo.

saludoss


----------



## eserock (Nov 21, 2010)

lamento hasta hoy haber visto el tema

primero si la habria que ubicar donde fue el tronido que escuchaste si fue  cerca de los diodos quiere decir que  tu shock asi se llama la bobina pequeña que señalas solo tiene dos  puntas permitio el paso excesivo de corriente  hacia el triac, bueno el circuito que señalas es mas o menos el standard que se usa para generar ozono, como ya procediste a su desmantelamiento solo te pueo explicar mas o menos como es que funciona, se rectifica el volate de linea ya sean los 220 o los 110 de acuerdo al ais donde fue  fabricado, en circuitos muy elaborados se coloca una proteccion que  va en una  de las lineas de entrada que consiste en un capacitor y un diodo de germanio para eliminar ruidos parasitos que puedan provocar que el diac se vuelva inestable despues se  basa en  hacer cargar un condensador que puede ser de .33uF o .47 uF pero a  2 Kv es importante que sea a este voltaje de otra manera con la carga y descarga se dañara el dielectrico interno y no funcionara mas, el diac  mas o menos tiene un  punto de disparo entre 29 y 33 volts es decir permite que el condensador se cargue hasta ese  valor y despues dispare el triac o SCR depende del diseño, ese condensador determina el valor de frecuencia de trabajo que  iria aproximadamente de 330 Hz hasta 470 Hz, ahora la inductancia del  shock y su resistencia determinan la intensidad  de corriente que fluira por  el tiristor y de ahi la energia que tendra cada pulso  que pase por la bobina de generacion de ozono, he visto shocks que van desde  enrollar 2300 vueltas de alambre calibre  34 en una horma de 1/2 pulgada y nucleo laminado, hasta  4000 vueltas de alambre 36 en hormas de 1/4 con nucleo laminado, yo he intercambiado estos y solo varia la potencia del arco electrico, la bobina  generadora por  lo regular son entre 12 y 18 vueltas de  alambre calibre 20 en el primario y  unas 3000 vueltas en el secundario separadas  en capas de 200 o 250 vueltas cada capa debe de ir aislada  con mylar dielectrico y  bañadas en resina dielectrica, los tubos generadores de ozono los de mas calidad son  combinacion de vidrio con ceramica y anillos o mallas de acero inoxidable  de alta pureza ahi depende mucho del fabricante, otro componente importante es un diodo que va entre el  tiristor y la bobina ya que el evita que se dañe el tisrstor  por la bobina. 
Cualquier duda o si tienes la paciencia de armar tu propio circuito te oriento como armar uno bastante eficaz


----------



## fabiosanti (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola

eserock
Pensi che serva un diodo veloce appena prima del SCR.
Por desgracia, sólo parcialmente comprendido su explicación (problemas de traducción).
En cualquier caso, esperamos que los demás para comprender mejor sus contribuciones.

aga
Sólo sé que el objeto es el ozonizador mismo.
He comprado 2 "generador de ozono de Alimentos Agua Aire Esterilizador ozonizador" de "techex_online" elemento 130 421 487 477.

El circuito es muy simple y económica.
También me gustaría arreglarlo y, finalmente, crear un clon.

Sé que la humedad es perjudicial para el tubo.
Así como el ozono es dañino para el aislamiento de cables eléctricos.
Cuando uso ozonificador, me conecto los dos tubos en serie, tan lejos como sea posible de la salida del ozono.
Entonces, como la capa de ozono más pesado que el oxígeno, que tiende a asentarse en el fondo de la sala, y esto ozonificador posición lo más alta posible, o en la puerta de la habitación.

¿Puedo hacerle una pregunta: ¿no es eso en el diagrama el valor de C1 y C2 se invierten? Creo que los dos C2> C1.

Yo también me han preguntado cómo correctamente el tamaño de la bobina.
De hecho, se conoce el valor de corriente que debe soportar esto.
A medida que el original es un tanto inferior.
Yo podría poner una resistencia de derivación para medir la corriente máxima.

El problema secundario es la forma de sustituir el SCR con algo que puede ser detectado.
Para mí que era el momento, creo que después de la bobina corta.

Me gustaría tener la tentación de tratar de montar con un TRIAC puerta sensibles.
¿Qué piensa usted?

Saludos


----------



## aga (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola muy buenas!!

Yo si he podido entender el funcionamiento del circuito. ¡¡Muchas gracias eserock!!

Ahora que contamos contigo eserock sera mucho mas facil desarrollar un circuito que corrija los defectos de este o en su caso minimizarlos.

Lo que me ha extrañado muchisimo es que al conectarle la fuente de un TV al cilindro que usa este aparato me dio ozono pero mucho menos que con el circuito original, Ahora comprendo que debe ser por que el pulso con el que trabaja la Tv debe de ser menos potente que el que se genera de esta forma. Tambien tendra que ver que la frecuencia de la Tv es de unos 50Hz cuando lo ideal es de 330hz a 470hz.

Pasemos al circuito...

No seria problema montar el circuito otra vez si fueramos a montar algo estable, yo personalmente tengo algun conocimiento y experiencia de insolar y preparar una placa con los acidos que aun creo que me quedan por ahi.

En cuanto al  shock,no has especificado valores asi que lo he buscado en una distribuidora local,creo que es esto lo que comentas eserock, aqui se ve que se llaman choques que viene a ser la traduccion de "shocK", espero que no haya que hacerlo a mano:

http://es.farnell.com/inductores-choques-bobinas_inductores-choques-bobinas

Para este y todos los componentes seria prioritario minimizar costes, no olvidemos que es un aparato de 23€, si bien algun componente fuera caro tambien seria conveniente sacar el alma recicladora y ver de donde se pueden extraer componentes que puedan servir.

Tambien nos haria falta un transformador y un condensador de 2kv por lo que he visto en la misma web el condensador es dificil de conseguir. La tension de la red Europa es de 220V.

Y el resto de los componentes seria facil de conseguir y no serian caros en ningun caso.

Me faltaria por mirar la proteccion extra que comentas eserock con el diodo de germanio y el condensador.

Fabiosanti

No entiendo tu pregunta sobre los condensadores, la verdad que te entendia mejor en italiano, parece que me preguntas si me he confundido y los he compiado invertidos, si es asi te dire qu eno que los he comprobado y esta todo correcto en el primer post de este tema.

Sobre poner un triac, lamento no poder ayudarte, no he practicado la electronica analogica en mucho tiempo y tengo los conocimientos muy oxidados, aunque no me parece nada mal, lo que no tengo claro es si habria que generar otro pulso para activar el triac, no creo que nos sirviera el que nos produce el circuito RC.

Por ultimo comentar que me alegro mucho que el tema siga hacia delante. 

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## elbrujo (Nov 23, 2010)

Un flyback trabaja a la frecuencia del horizontal 15625HZ


----------



## fabiosanti (Nov 23, 2010)

aga
Mis dudas sobre la condensadores C1 y C2 del hecho de que, mediante el estudio del circuito, podría haber jurado que se invirtieron.
Voy a estar equivocado. No hay problema.

No hace mucho leí que parece que para la producción de ozono a través de la descarga de corona, hay una frecuencia en particular en el que el rendimiento es mayor. Y si mal no recuerdo fue a la vuelta de 300Hz! Estos chinos!
300Hz Muy diferente de la frecuencia de la oscilación del flyback.

El SCR MRC100-3 => "On-State RMS Current" = 0,8 A RMS

No creo que la bobina debe soportar las corrientes mucho más alto.
En cualquier caso, como he tratado de escribir, voy a tratar de medir la corriente que pasa por la bobina, con uno shunt.

En primer lugar me gustaría investigar con que la función de la bobina en cuestión (el que fue quemado).
Mañana voy a poner un enlace muy interesante sobre el funcionamiento del balasto para los tubos fluorescentes.

 ¡Muy bien


----------



## aga (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola de nuevo:

Gracias por la aclaracion Elbrujo tienes toda la razon los 50Hz que comentaba son los de refresco de imagen y no los de trabajo del flyback.

Fabiosanti

En mi circuito tengo estropeada la bobina y el transformador(se rompio mas tarde haciendo pruebas) ademas del mcr, que no he podido conseguir en las tiendas de electronica de mi ciudad. Se ve que es un componente en desuso y en muchos sitios lo tienen descatalogado.

Por eso creo que seria mejor rehacer el circuito, intentando mejorarlo, si la bobina y el transformador se pudieran conseguir el mayor problema lo tendriamos con el condensador, el que tenemos trabaja con 600V y esta muy lejos de los 2Kv que apunta eserock. 

Habria que ver si es viable economicamente rehacer el circuito y si no otra solucion seria retocar el que tenemos para que no se rompa.
 Lo de refrigerar el circuito es una buena idea, pero en mi caso no se rompio por sobrecalentamiento, si no por un pulso que se produjo al enchufarse a la corriente electrica. El circuito lleva un fusible de 0,5A si no recuerdo mal pero no sirvio de nada. de hecho esta intacto.

Por lo que cuesta el aparato no descartaria comprar otro para retocarlo y hacerlo mas estable, ya que parece que parte de los componentes estan hechos por encargo para este circuito y no los vamos a conseguir en cualquier tienda de componentes electronicos.

Respecto a los condesadores puede ser que esten mal leidos los valores, pero el condensador grande C2 (0,12pF) tiene una patilla hacia la bobina mientras que el pequeño C1(47nF) viene de una resistencia, esta en paralelo con otra y acaba en masa, Por ese motivo en el primer post distingo entre la inscripcion fisica en el condensador y el valor que yo he interpretado.

Parece que eserock tiene este circuito bastante claro asi como su aplicacion para generar ozono, asi que creo que el deberia guiarnos hacia la mejor solucion, atendiendo a razones economicas y de viavilidad para poder conseguir piezas. Yo la verdad que no me veo montando una inductancia y mucho menos un transformador. No lo he hecho nunca y podria llegar a ser un autentico desastre.

Como comentaba antes hay que ver que conviene mas, si reparar lo que tenemos y protegerlo para futuras roturas, o hacerlo de cero con componentes adaptados a nuestras necesidades.

Si preguntas cual es la funcion de la bobina que se ha quemado, segun comenta eserock, esta bobnina(su resistencia) se encarga de limitar la corriente que va a circular por el scr.
El caso es que ami se me estropeo el src al mismo tiempo que la bobina, supongo que por un pico de tension que recorreria casi todo el circuito.

Saludos!


----------



## fabiosanti (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola

aga: Tengo que estudiar bien la traducción de su respuesta ultina, con el fin de entender su significado.

Por ahora llevan un enlace a su página web que pone de relieve la importancia de la bobina en un circuito que funciona de una manera impulsiva (como el tubo de descarga de neón).

http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/ballast.html#ballasting

hola


----------



## eserock (Nov 25, 2010)

Bueno les comento que el scr lo pueden reemplazar con el 2n6398 o el 2n6399, armar el circuito es bastante economico, lo mas  engorroso son la bobina y el shock ya que si se tendrian que hacer a mano o en un lugar de esos donde hacen transformadores si ustedes quieren mas detalles de  estos elementos con gusto les contribuyo, yo construyo generdaores de ozono  tanto ambientales como para otras aplicaciones

la bobina shock tiene dos funciones limitar la corriente que pasara por el  SCR asi como evitar que la frecuencia  generada de alto voltaje se pierda en la  red electrica es decir es un bloqueador de la frecuencia generada.


----------



## aga (Nov 26, 2010)

Muy interesante la info sobre la bobina fabiosanti. Por lo que comenta eserock va a ser muy dificil encontrar en el mercado la misma bobina que se nos ha quemado, parece que habra que fabricarsela uno mismo. 

Se agradece mucho toda la informacion que puedas aportar eserock, yo empezaria ya mismo con el circuito, necesitariamos saber los componentes que vamos a usar y todos los datos que harian falta para fabricar la bobina y el shock, supongo que el transformador si se podra comprar con relativa facilidad.

Por otra parte y mientras busco un bobinador y sepa que precio puede tener eso, no estaria de mas, si tuvieras tambien informacion sobre como bobinar en plan casero, creo que solo haria falta un cuenta vueltas y unos pocos alambres para sujetar y dar vueltas, como si de un pollo asado se tratase.

Miedo me da la que se pueda liar con mi bobinado!! espero no quemar nada pero seria una gozada si me lo hiciera yo y acabara funcionando, es un trabajo bastante laborioso y debe ser muy gratificante que funcione correctamente.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Nov 26, 2010)

Estaria bueno desarmar la bobina quemada y contarle las vueltas para hacerla a mano.


----------



## eserock (Nov 30, 2010)

hola yo me construi un bobinador casero con un mandril que tiene un broquero no se con que nombre los conozcan en otro pais, adicione un motor de maquina de coser de los que tienen pedal para variar la velocidad y agregue un cuenta vueltas, lo hice muy rudimentario pero funciona para hacer este tipo de trasformadores, no sirve para calibres  muy gruesos  pero para delgado va muy bien.

En cuanto al cristal que mencionas se utiliza como dielectrico entre los dos electrodos con la finalidad de formar una nube electronica que se manifiesta como una coloracion azul, se usa cristal tipo pyrex por sus caracteristicas ya que aguanta cambios de temperatura, tambien se que el cristal de cuarzo  trabaja mejor pero  su costo es muy elevado, esa medidas que señalas son muy importantes dependiendo de las caracteristicas  electricas del generador yo el que uso tiene  1 mm de espesor. 
el dia de mañana les  subo el circuito impreso que uso yo y les doy la lista de materiales que lleva ese circuito, pero les señalo que lo mas engorroso son el shock y la bobina de alto voltaje, esos son los dos eelementos que hacen que la gente desista de construir  este tipo de aparatos, con esto no los desanimo pero si tienen que ser muy pacientes


----------



## aga (Dic 12, 2010)

Hola muy buenas!!

No se si es que esperabas respuesta eserock, por aqui seguimos a la espera de mas informacion sobre como hacer el bobinado y cual es el circuito que usas para generar ozono.

Por otra parte no quiero desechar la posibilidad de perfeccionar este circuito incluyendo algun tipo de proteccion ala entrada de tension, por lo que me gustaria saber si tienes alguna sugerencia para evitar ese pico(no se si es de tension o intensidad), pero al conectar el circuito en el enchufe se produjo un chispazo y creo que eso produjo un pulso que estropeo la bobina.

hasta que no vea bien lo que porpones no puedo decidirme pero no descarto comprar el aparato de nuevo como ha hecho fabiosanti, con idea de protegerlo.

Por cierto fabiosanti....¿que tal funciona tu nuevo ozonificador? le has hecho la modificacion para enfriarlo?

Yo voy a tener que empezar a usarlo en breve y de momento la solucion del la fuente de TV me va a salvar la papeleta, gracias elbrujo!!

saludos!
Saludos


----------



## fabiosanti (Dic 20, 2010)

Buenos días

 Medí el aumento de la temperatura durante la operación.
 Durante los primeros 10 minutos de operación, el aumento de la temperatura de la bobina y el SCR está dentro de los 10 °.
 Actualmente puedo montar ningún enfriamiento, pero lo ejecuto por períodos cortos, interrumpidos por una pausa (con un temporizador programable). Esta es también una solución.

aga la Fuente de televisión, todo considerado, es la solución más adecuada para aquellos que comienza desde cero, sin tener nada en la mano.
 Una buena solución es tomar el ozonizador chino, y algo a tener en reserva para utilizar el primer fracaso.


----------



## idsoportes (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola... como quedo el circuito? podrías compartir el diseño final.... también estoy interesado.  Gracias!


----------



## aga (Mar 4, 2011)

Pues el circuito no esta terminado,

Esperamos a ver si eserock nos da mas informacion y algun esquema pero hace mucho tiempo que no pasa a ver si hubiera suerte y nos lee un dia de estos.

Saludos!


----------



## netwalter (Oct 6, 2011)

Buenos dias

Tengo el mismo problema de Aga, con un equipo similar  a ver si eserock nos puedes dar una ayuda con la experiencia y trabajo que conoces para poder solucionar nuestro problema.


Gracias de antemano.


----------

